# DIY e liquid



## Chrinstinfin (4/1/16)

Hey guys, do any of you know where to get vg and pg from? Skyblue Vaping and Vape o Wave are both sold out.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/1/16)

Chrinstinfin said:


> Hey guys, do any of you know where to get vg and pg from? Skyblue Vaping and Vape o Wave are both sold out.



http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/accessories/diy/other/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chrinstinfin (4/1/16)

Thanks Rob. Dennis has told me a lot about you. Haha

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khan83 (4/1/16)

Chrinstinfin said:


> Hey guys, do any of you know where to get vg and pg from? Skyblue Vaping and Vape o Wave are both sold out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


You can try Vapor Mountain or Valley Vapour

In Durban you can get from JustBvaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/1/16)

Chrinstinfin said:


> Thanks Rob. Dennis has told me a lot about you. Haha



If it's good then Dennis rocks... if it's not good Dennis lies!


----------



## Chrinstinfin (4/1/16)

Hahaha only good stuff, dont worry 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (4/1/16)

Hi @Chrinstinfin 

Try www.valleyvapour.co.za
A supporting vendor on the forum and run by @drew
Have ordered from them before and can vouch for them.

What I like about them is they also offer the PG/VG in a pre-mixed 50/50 blend. Saves you the trouble of mixing it yourself.
http://valleyvapour.co.za/product-category/diy_e-liquid_ingredients/diluting-liquids/


----------



## Chrinstinfin (4/1/16)

Thanks @Silver. I will most probably go with them

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

